# Gluten Free Diet Log



## SeanRussell001 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I am starting up a gluten free diet.

Here to track how I feel throughout. Withdrawals, etc. Difficulties - Pro's vs Con's.

Start Tomorrow. 

This thread is mainly for me to keep a log, but if it helps anyone else then cool!


----------



## SeanRussell001 (Oct 8, 2014)

Day 1:

I bought a book of amazon: The gluten free diet plan. Should get here this week.

Breakfast: 3 Eggs, black beans, whole avocado

Can not complain about this. It was delicious.

Lunch: Gluten free granola with vanilla almond milk

Dinner: Lentil Soup

So far so good. Not missing bread. Too early to report anything else.


----------



## SeanRussell001 (Oct 9, 2014)

I want to add that I am not going hardcore, "I can't go near anything with Gluten" on this. If I had to eat something with gluten or go hungry I would.

I just find pastries and packs and all that **** so weak. Before doing this I hardly ever ate anything like that anyway. Just a lot of steak, eggs, cheese, nuts, avocado and the occasional cereal or dessert. But I want to get off it naturally, meaning I don't want to want it but not be able to have it. Hard to explain but I am not depriving myself here essentially. That **** is crap, and when I eat good I can eat as much as I want all day and never gain a pound. When I start eating its of breads and cereals the pounds come right back.


----------



## SeanRussell001 (Oct 23, 2014)

Been about 2 weeks gluten free.

Gotta say I did feel sluggish for the first 1.5 weeks. I don't know if it was down to a withdrawal or what.

I feel good now. I think it is easier to eat this way. I have lost a few pounds naturally and I have noticed an increase in stamina when doing cardio.

Been using this book. But I barely use it. Just eating eggs, black beans & avocado for breakfast. Chicken salad, or some other type of salad for lunch. Meat and sweet potato and veggies for dinner. Snacking on nuts. More to come in a few weeks.


----------

